# link to legislative update



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/news/l-update.html

If you go to this link, it gives an update on legislation pertaining to the outdoors. This site is updated on a daily basis, and if you are only interested in outdoor legislation, it is a nice site as you don't have to wade through all of the other legislation. It is a summary though, so if you want to read the whole bill as it is worded, you can access that through the legislative web site.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

bump


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

Use this link in addition to the G&F link
http://www.unitedsportsmen-nd.org/legislation.php

In some ways this legislative site is better, a handy chart is printed when you click on the WORD version for the printer.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Nodaker, that is a very usable sight and it is nice that you can get the draft form of the bill in addition to a summary.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes it is !!!

Thanks for the link to their site also - are you a member ???

Here is another good page I found from the one above http://www.ndwf.org/links.htm


----------

